# GBAtemp Wifi Night #2 *Update*



## Opium (Apr 22, 2007)

*GBAtemp Wifi Night #2 *Update**

A Night of Fun and Online Games!














GBAtemp will be holding a Wifi Night on *Saturday 28th April*. Come one, come all and join in a wide array of online DS games and chat with your GBAtemp buddies.



The next GBAtemp Wifi Night has been well overdue. I have no doubt that the recently released Pokemon Diamond/Pearl will be the frontrunners for online play on the night.



There will be *two different 'nights' to accommodate everyone, no matter what side of the world you are on.* You may wish to attend both events or only the one most suitable for you. Times for each event can be found below:



EVENT 1 - USA/JAPAN/AUSTRALIA



EVENT 2 - EUROPE/BRAZIL



*Update:*

The European/Brazilian event is underway! Join the chat in this thread, or join the chat room to join us for a night of Wi-Fi DS gaming. You'll find the chat in *#GBAtemp.net* on the EFnet network on IRC, or alternatively just click the one of the three links on the left of the portal to load up a Java chat client in your browser to join the very same chat room.

Everyone's welcome so come one and all!


----------



## Akoji (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah!! For once i will be at my father's home so i could be in that WiFi night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i think a lot of pokemans will be traded


----------



## TLSpartan (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it every single wi-fi game?


----------



## Akoji (Apr 22, 2007)

It a night where people from gbatemp gather on irc i think and everyone plays games with each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it awsome


----------



## Opium (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> Is it every single wi-fi game?



Any game you want to play. Basically our Wifi Nights are a common time for heaps of GBAtemp users to get together and play/chat whatever they want.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay where do we gather? IRC or does some kind of chat room is created?


----------



## Opium (Apr 22, 2007)

IRC but I'm hoping for a chatroom client for the people who don't/can't use mIRC. So you just visit the page and it'll connect you to the chat.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 22, 2007)

Nah IRC is fine , i was only wondering. =)


----------



## myclock (Apr 22, 2007)

hell yes! im in for this. but it will be wifi morning for me


----------



## ambitous21 (Apr 22, 2007)

*starts training all his pokemon like crazy

anywyas, i also wouldnt mind a few rounds of texas hold em poker on clubhouse games


----------



## Deletable_Man (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm down for Jump Ultimate Stars!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Apr 22, 2007)

I want to play Pokemon Pearl and Mario Kart DS.
From which irc server are you guys talking about?
Sorry I am new here, so I dont know where gbatemp got a irc channel.


----------



## Opera Ghost (Apr 22, 2007)

If anyone in Melbourne wants to like, meet up at a wifi hotspot, i'm all ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I need to get myself Pokemon D/P, or Mario Kart DS.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in, been waiting for a second one of these


----------



## greyhound (Apr 22, 2007)

this sounds great

i would like to add bomberman land to the potential games list


----------



## Aril (Apr 22, 2007)

Wooo seems great !

Let's go for JUS, Bomberman, Mario kart, Tetris, Pokemon, etc...


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be there. And waiting to play:

- Mario Kart DS
- 42 All time classics/Club house games
- Pokemon (maybe)
- Bomberman


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 22, 2007)

Im up for this, should be good. We should start a GBAtemp pokemon group and take on ds-scene


----------



## Twilight (Apr 22, 2007)

YEEEEAH if it's possible i come

mk, 42 all classic games, and a bomberman for me ^^


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 22, 2007)

No Wifi over here, but if I'm not in the pub I am so idling on this


----------



## OSW (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Opera Ghost @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> If anyone in Melbourne wants to like, meet up at a wifi hotspot, i'm all ears
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested dude!


----------



## Costello (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be there... if I can!



			
				Psyfira said:
			
		

> No Wifi over here, but if I'm not in the pub I am so idling on this ^^


Do you work in a pub? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or are you drunk 24/7


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> I'll be there... if I can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably both


----------



## backlash (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opera Ghost @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone in Melbourne wants to like, meet up at a wifi hotspot, i'm all ears
> ...



theres wifi at melbourne central... dont know about meeting up with strangers.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 22, 2007)

Duh... still no wifi and just idling the chat sux. Is this USB stick any worth or is there another way to get connect to common WLGateways?


----------



## Wishmaster (Apr 22, 2007)

Then Ninty's wi-fi network will have a sudden surge of traffic! And Ninty will know the majority of 'em are game emm... _borrowers_!


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool, I'll try to be on both but it depends on the internet connection, it's very unreliable


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you work in a pub?
> ...








 Everyone still thinks I'm an alcoholic?! That's hilarious, I rarely drink at all! Our local alternative pub's main events are friday and saturday night, it's the only time I get to see my friends (life after uni is depressing) so it depends which night we go as to whether I'll be in or not.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in. Pokemon, club house, Mario Kart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Tetris and maybe star fox.


----------



## Styn (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll be there for the european event!
Pokémon, tetris, 42...


----------



## Emu (Apr 22, 2007)

Just an idea but I think for future times we should get a java based chat going on a seperate section of gbatemp so even people without IRC or don't understand it, can join us or even random guests. I personally know how to use IRC and am a reg at NDSTemp, but I think it'd be a little more interesting to have those randomers just website based, join us.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm really confused about irc. Do I have to use MIRc to go on Irc?


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Emu @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> Just an idea but I think for future times we should get a java based chat going...


*points to Opium's third post*


----------



## Tjharwin (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> *starts training all his pokemon like crazy
> 
> anywyas, i also wouldnt mind a few rounds of texas hold em poker on clubhouse gamesÂ



Right there with you buddy.

I'll raise ya!


----------



## hevyhomie (Apr 22, 2007)

apart from pokemon, i'm up for mk, metroid hunters, POR(castlevania), and don't forget chocobo tales


----------



## Whiternoise (Apr 22, 2007)

What sort of levels are people envisioning they'll have their pokemon at by next saturday?


----------



## Relys (Apr 22, 2007)

I need to know what time, because I live in Alaska, the time is very diffirnt than the rest of the world here.


----------



## The Teej (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd join in, but I'm going to a pub crawl that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might be on a bit later but then again I might be passed out, lol.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks like I have to pass... no matter what wifi spot or router I try my DS refuses to connect at all


----------



## lagman (Apr 22, 2007)

Sweet, I´ll be glad to play some billiards or dominoes with you guys and gals.


----------



## captain^k (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Apr 23 2007 said:


> I need to know what time, because I live in Alaska, the time is very diffirnt than the rest of the world here.



click on the two links on the first post and you can see the time in your area


----------



## DigitalSilence (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm down for Jump Ultimate Stars!



i will 3rd this suggestion heartily and will probably take a beating, but it will be worth it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[email protected]

also i may be down for some clubhouse games.

(im surprised people still want to play MKDS, i havnt played in so long i'm sure all my snaking skills are horribly atrophied...)


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> What sort of levels are people envisioning they'll have their pokemon at by next saturday?


I'll be shootin' for 100, as long as I can trade over my team from the GBA games by then (which I will >)

I guess I need to try to put together a working deck in JUS and practice Snaking on MKDS. Too bad this week is the busiest one I've had for the past fews months, boo...

On a side note, Wi-fi night should be weekly if not twice a month.  Real tourneys need to start too.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2007)

[edit]
Nevermind, I'm drunk.
Actually, I'm not drunk.
But perhaps I should be.


----------



## hankchill (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww I'm going to be working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nuts!


----------



## HBK (Apr 23, 2007)

Yup, I'm in! Especially with Pokemon on the list, I should have completed the game and be able to transfer my Pokes from Ruby by Saturday.

Mario Kart, Clubhouse Games are in too for me!


----------



## spas (Apr 23, 2007)

Mario Cart
Tetris
Clubhouse Games
(Maybe Pokemon but I have not to got too far on it)

Yeah I think a Java Client and a tutorial for installing mIRC and connecting to the room are needed for those who are unsure.

Don't worry newbies to IRC its easy!


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 23, 2007)

The Java client would take away the need for IRC setup, thus making it really easy. 

The general gaming website abxy.org has that (You can check if you want, but it might be down like it often is >.>). Works very well, chatted on the abxy irc server without setting up Mirc for ages.


----------



## ShadowBreath (Apr 24, 2007)

This looks interesting... sadly, I lack the stuff needed to go WiFi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If I can, though, I'd go for Jump Super Stars (don't have Jump Ultimate Stars yet).


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 25, 2007)

Why saturday night? Like, the busiest night ever!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 25, 2007)

I wanna play tetris


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 26, 2007)

@shadowbreath: JSS doesn't have Wi-fi, silly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad it had to be this week, I had almost NO free time this week so I could not practice anywhere except in the car and while "sleeping". Multiple projects and a school competition kept me busy, and tomorrow I have to go to a school event for the whole evening D:.

So I will repeat in saying that these should be twice a month if not weekly...


----------



## KDH (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here, just singed up earlier. Anyway, this sounds fun. I'll come, ready to play Mario Kart, Metroid, and Starfox. Maybe Pokemon by then too, but probably not very far into it.


----------



## ShadowBreath (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> @shadowbreath: JSS doesn't have Wi-fi, silly



Yeah, I forgot about that one, silly me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just checked what time the Wi-Fi Night will be here at my country, and it turns out it'll be at 3am in the morning.


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> I'm really confused about irc. Do I have to use MIRc to go on Irc?



no, just click this link:
http://gbatemp.net/?dynamic=31

Basically, IRC is a service.
mIRC is an application that lets you use IRC.
But there are other applications for IRC. 
The link above points to a java applet, in other words a java application used to connect to our IRC chatroom.
You shouldn't need to install anything, since the java applet is directly embedded in the web page.


----------



## Whiternoise (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah i'm pretty confuzzled too..

What's the address if i'm using a standalone client?


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Whiternoise @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> Yeah i'm pretty confuzzled too..
> 
> What's the address if i'm using a standalone client?


Server: *irc.efnet.net*

Channel: *#gbatemp.net*

So it's just: 

*/server irc.efnet.net*

then, once you've accessed the server, you do:

*/join #gbatemp.net*

It's up and running right now actually, so you can test it out...


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Apr 27, 2007)

sounds like a great night  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i'm not  sure how far i can make it with the games i have havent unlocked much yet. can play 42 game classics,advance wars dual strike,animal crossing,bomberman land touch!,castlevania portrait of ruin,jump ultimate stars,lost magic,mario kart,metroid prime hunters,starfox command and tetris ds. i hope i can figure out what my friendcodes are before it starts.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Apr 27, 2007)

is anyone doing wifi for ff3?
i heard theres somethings you can unlock only if you do the wifi missions. i need to look into it, i might not be far along into the game to do them


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay... stupid DHL idiots slept delivering my USB-Wifi stick so I can't be part of the show except in the IRC. Maybe make one in the near future?


----------



## frostfire (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll probably join in as well this time, wi-fi rocks!


----------



## gov78 (Apr 27, 2007)

when will this be happening im up for some Tetris,JUS or Pon De Panel


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(gov78 @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> when will this be happening


?! Click the links on the first post


----------



## AileStrike (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll be there for Jus pokemans, and maybe bleach ds 1(i really diddn't like 2 felt like the characters were too far out of balance)


----------



## H8TR (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm up for Pokemon but what are the rules? Level 100, No Ubers, Sleep Clause.


----------



## asher (Apr 27, 2007)

I GUESS MEXICO DONT FIT ON YOUR FUCKING WIFI NIGHTS


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 27, 2007)

MEXICO FUCKING DOES. SAME TIME ZONES AS THE U.S. NIGHT. CAPS LOCK 4 LYFE, YO.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 27, 2007)

If I'm lucky, I'm up for a Panel De Pon wifi match


----------



## lagman (Apr 27, 2007)

I apologize in the name of _mi paisano_.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Count me in for the Panel de Pon Wi-Fi pandemonium.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 27, 2007)

@H8TR: What do you mean by ubers? Pokemon with stats edited to 999 or Legendary Pokemon? Because my entire team is Legendaries traded around from various GBA games...


----------



## Foie (Apr 28, 2007)

I'll be ready to kick ass and take names in Mario Kart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




21 hours and counting...


----------



## H8TR (Apr 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> @H8TR: What do you mean by ubers? Pokemon with stats edited to 999 or Legendary Pokemon? Because my entire team is Legendaries traded around from various GBA games...


*Uber*
Ubers are too strong for standard play and thus have their own tier. Their use is restricted solely to Uber designated battles.

Arceus
Darkrai
Deoxys Normal Form
Deoxys Speed
Deoxys Attack
Deoxys Defense
Dialga
Giratina
Groudon
Ho-Oh
Kyogre
Latias
Latios
Lugia
Mew
Mewtwo
Palkia
Rayquaza
Wobbuffet
Wynaut


----------



## Verocity (Apr 28, 2007)

Who's ready for Mario Kart?


----------



## AileStrike (Apr 28, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @H8TR: What do you mean by ubers? Pokemon with stats edited to 999 or Legendary Pokemon? Because my entire team is Legendaries traded around from various GBA games...
> ...



DAMN there goes my teams of 6 wobbuffets and 6 arceus


----------



## m1z3r (Apr 28, 2007)

n_n ill  play maybe panel de pon, jump. metroi and bleach2nd,, =O this event should be great!!!






 rlz





 until night!


----------



## Whiternoise (Apr 28, 2007)

Does it matter what rules people play by for pokemon?  Fair enough no leg's, but i don't think it's fair to enforce tier ruling, if you can beat someone with your party and they were thick enough to send a crap pokemon out against an Alakazam, well that's their problem. (I just battle for fun, i'm not really into the whole metagame rule system, if ya caught it you can fight with it!)

So long as there's no cheating involved.. you can limit to 50 when you play anyways.. some of us didn't have the time to get all up to lvl100 in a week


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 28, 2007)

Everyone can stack teams with trading, this is no sign of skills. This is supposed to be a fun night and not a CS:N00bs Stacking Festival


----------



## Whiternoise (Apr 28, 2007)

I didn't imply that i was going to n00b everyone..

I just meant that people should be able to agree their own rules (as this isn't a predefined Pokemon League as far as i know) when battling.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 28, 2007)

No problem if both sides agree on how the battle is done. Simply letting people loose on each other without any rules calls cheaters on the plan which kills the fun. As this is an open night where you do not necessarily know the other players it is important to have a sort of "back rule" to prevent this becoming a nightmare in the end. Full open rules you can make on a LAN with people you know well.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 28, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Apr 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @H8TR: What do you mean by ubers? Pokemon with stats edited to 999 or Legendary Pokemon? Because my entire team is Legendaries traded around from various GBA games...
> ...



The four bolded ones, plus Articuno and Metagross, make up my entire team! Only reason I don't have Lugia yet is because I don't have XD.
And the ubers tier thing must be non-official, since when I went to a tourney I could use those just fine. You just couldn't use Serebii because the only place to get them (besides cheating) was at that event.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 28, 2007)

It's the same as with Magic. Over-powered cards are disallowed to make the matches more interesting. Otherwise if somebody fills up his deck with over-powered cards the other has no chance getting the match would be damn unfair. Think once on your oponent instead of only yourself.


----------



## mattwo (Apr 29, 2007)

woah it's dragonlord from digimonrpg! Anyhow the chat applets aren't working for me says "Irc applet not found" or something


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> I apologize in the name of _mi paisano_.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha yeah i was joking... because it says USA/JAPAN/AUSTRALIA 

where´s the mexican love?? 

all the FIESTA CALIENTE TACOS, GONZALEZ, BURRITO STUFF?

and since i am mexican im so sensitive like that time
some guy said the mexican girls had moustache...

WE LOVE TO BE SENSITIVE IN THOSE STUPID WAYS.


----------



## mattwo (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(asher @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize in the name of _mi paisano_.
> ...



Hmm maybe you could join el americano chat?


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mattwo @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> woah it's dragonlord from digimonrpg! Anyhow the chat applets aren't working for me says "Irc applet not found" or something


----------



## mattwo (Apr 29, 2007)

the Korean digimon MMORPG offcial english fourms


----------



## Foie (Apr 29, 2007)

How long will this last?  I'll be home in about 30 minute, so will I get much playing in?


----------



## kudaku (Apr 29, 2007)

how do i get to the IRC channel?

nvm


----------



## Orc (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you to:
GBAtemp staff, for this nice event thing. I woke up early with a hangover just to pass by and see what's up but ended playing too because of
Spikey, Opium, Shinji, lagman, mthrnite, AshuraZero, Gamerman1723 and emerald?​Nice to see familiar names online there too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's to #3 hopefully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



w00t


----------



## lagman (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Apr 29 2007 said:


> Thank you to:
> GBAtemp staff, for this nice event thing. I woke up early with a hangover just to pass by and see what's up but ended playing too because of
> Spikey, Opium, Shinji, lagman, mthrnite, AshuraZero, Gamerman1723 and emerald?​Nice to see familiar names online there too.
> 
> ...



Idem, I want to add the names of damnet,gov78,Dirtie,VGambit...crap, I´m missing some names, but anyways thanks to all of you, it was a great day...actually 2 days


----------



## tanooki (Apr 29, 2007)

i officially hate my router D: it was fun guys


----------



## frostfire (Apr 29, 2007)

I think it was pretty cool, except for my annoying router not establishing connection to friends in clubhouse games.. i was able to see the room but couldn't join it, think it was something due to a firewall. I could play bomberman touch, though the game was really laggy and why the hell are 4 CPU's always included? You can't even turn them off...

Next time i think it's better to create multiple channels for multiple games or something, cuz everyone talking to eachother about their games at the same time is CONFUSING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## FaRReR (Apr 19, 2008)

When's the next one due?


----------



## hankchill (Apr 19, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> When's the next one due?



Instead of reviving a year old topic, why not just create a new one? Geez!


----------



## greyhound (Apr 19, 2008)

i already did

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=82335


----------

